# Introducing the 034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount for the Volkswagen Eos!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED*

We're pleased to announce an *exclusive* Introductory Special on our new 034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount for the the MkV/MkVI Volkswagen & 8J/8P Audi! :thumbup:

*034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount, MkV/MkVI Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/Rabbit & 8J/8P Audi TT/A3/S3*

*Retail:* $189.00 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $159.00 + Shipping

*Introductory special pricing is only available for the first 10 buyers, and these mounts are in-stock and ready to ship!*

​
We're proud to announce the availability of the Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount for the MkV/MkVI Volkswagen & 8J/8P Audi TT/A3/S3!

034Motorsport's Motorsport Dogbone Mount is the new standard in performance and durability. This dogbone mount was designed with performance in mind, and is manufactured in-house from billet aluminum. Unlike other products on the market that use a polyurethane bushing, our mount features a genuine Aurora Spherical Bearing to maintain proper articulation and offer some vibration dampening. The Motorsport Dogbone Mount is machined and assembled in-house, and designed to eliminate the slop associated with the factory mount.

The result is a locked-down drivetrain, solid shifting, and virtually no wheel hop. The Motorsport Dogbone Mount will cause some increase in noise, vibration, and harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin. This mounts is a completely re-engineered performance solution, not just inserts for use with the factory mount.

This upgrade was extensively tested on the street and track in various 034Motorsport product development vehicles before release.

*Features:*

Manufactured from T6-6061 Billet Aluminum
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearing
Greatly Reduced Drivetrain Slop
Greatly Reduced Engine Movement Under Load
More Direct Power Transfer
Improved Shifting Feel & Accuracy
Complete Drop-In Replacement of Factory Dogbone Mount
*Installation Instructions:*

*Click Here!*
*Fitment:*

2006 - 2013 Audi A3/S3 (8P)
2006 - 2013 Audi TT/TTS (8J)
2005 - 2009 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / GTI / Jetta / R32 / Rabbit (MkV)
2006 - 2010 Volkswagen CC / Passat (B6)
2010 - 2013 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / Golf / GTI / Jetta / R20 (MkVI)
*Please Note:*

We recommend pairing this dogbone mount arm with our Density Line Dogbone Mount Pair for the ultimate reduction in drivetrain slop.
Alternatively, this mount can be paired with our Early (2005-2008.5) Polyurethane Dogbone Mount Insert or our Late (2009+) Polyurethane Dogbone Mount Insert.
Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Order!*



​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! We still have 2 left at the Introductory Special price!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! These are now back in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! :beer:

We have plenty more of these Volkswagen Eos Billet Dogbone Mount (Torque Arm) Upgrades in stock and ready to ship! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who attended WinterFest 2015 this past Saturday! We'll have a full recap of the event soon.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! Thank you for all of the orders.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

It was great meeting some of you at Wuste this past weekend! 

We even saw a few of these in the wild! (Well, they were somewhere underneath a few cars that showed up...) :laugh:

*034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount (Torque Arm) Upgrade | Volkswagen Eos*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------

